# How long to let placenta hang



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Honey kidded yesterday, around 7pm. This morning her placenta was still hanging from her. It was just barely dragging the ground, so I tried a knot in it. Gave her a shot of BoSe. A good bit more came out after that, but now nothing has happened since this morning. 

Is there anything else I can do before giving her a hormone shot? How long can I wait to give her the shot?

Would I have to get the shot from a vet or should TSC or another farm store have it?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Does she have kids nursing? That helps stimulate the uterus to contract. She should drop it soon.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Kids nursing helps big time. I bet she will lose it very soon. If no kids nursing you will have to milk her some.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

No kids nursing, she's CAE+ so the kids are being bottle raised. I've been milking her twice a day. Should I do it more often?

I massaged her udder some, that got another inch or two out.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, you can milk 3+ times a day to help it out. If it's dragging the ground, it shouldn't have much left inside and come out soon. Also, filling a latex glove with water and tying that onto the placenta can add more weight to help it out.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You can tie an empty pop bottle to the placenta so that it's just touching the ground. You don't want her to be able to step on it but allow it to shake the placenta by bouncing around a bit! This stimulates the cervix and uterus.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I tied on a latex glove. Another foot or two has come out, I've knotted it all up to keep it off the ground. Hopefully it'll all be out in the morning.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Still isn't all the way out  I knotted it several more times to get it off the ground again. I guess that's progress.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok guys. I am really concerned now. What kind of shot can I give her to get it out??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It's a little too late for oxytocin. You may have to use lute.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok. That's vet rx right?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm probably not going to be able to get some until tomorrow. Is there anything available at TSC that would work?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. Not that I know of.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh man.  
I'll be getting lute from the vet in the morning.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am going to be jumpy here due to what happened to us this season. Hopefully your girl will pass her placenta and none of this advice will be necessary. 

But, our girl went toxic and went down fast. So please keep a close eye on her and get her temp. Ours had her placenta break off after two days. We saved her with uterine flushes (7cc of LA200 in a 30cc syringe of water) and PenG injections. Her rumen also shut down so we had to drench her and give electrolytes and probios and all of that.
Again, this my not be at all necessary but just wanted to give a heads up.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm not sure if it came out or broke off or what, but it's not there anymore. It did seems to be a little thin in one spot, so I'm guessing it broke off. 

I'll take her temp, hoping she will be ok!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I really hope she will be fine. 
Mine seemed to be recovered but went down 5 days after her first treatments and we had to start over. So, that is why I am suggesting keeping a close eye. Many times they just bounce right back.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Temp is 103.2˚.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That is within the normal range.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

107.7 now  What kind of antibiotics should I give? About to head to the vet to get lute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Get sterile saline solution too. She needs to be flushed.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

On the way to the vet with hon.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He thought there might be another kid in addition to the placenta. He went in but didn't get far. Didn't feel anything. Gave banamine, lute, nuflor, and oxytocin. I'm supposed to give another dose of nuflor in 24 hrs. 

I still think she needs to be flushed. What do I flush her with?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I use 7cc of LA200 in a 30cc syringe of water. I use my drenching syringe as it has the metal tube that is rounded on the end. It is easy to slide it through a closed cervix. At this stage I would do it twice right away.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Where can I get la200?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Where can I get la200?


They have it at most feed stores, its oxytetracycline. Also generic brands are much cheaper.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Tractor supply does sell it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Just wanted to throw some advise in, I used a feeding tube for a kid to flush a doe this year and was happy with that. She didn't even really notice I put anything in her. Also this should help get the placenta out if she is open enough. My brother told me this with my doe, to flush with the la200 and distilled water to help get it out and I was really not believing it but it did get it out. Now timing? Or it really worked? I don't know but his animal science teacher told him this so maybe it is true I don't know but I'll do it again if I'm ever in that position. 
I hope your girl feels better soon


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

A feeding tube would make sense. All it is it a catheter. It would fit through the closing cervix and wouldn't damage tissue.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I just flushed her. I used a 60cc syringe, went in maybe 1 1/4 inch. 1/3 or so of the liquid came out. How far in am I supposed to go?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You need to get into the uterus itself. Go way in! That is why the dosage syringe with the metal tube or the feeding tube is such a good idea. You were pretty much just in the vaginal area. Go further in to flush her out.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok, thanks. I have a drenching gun that has a 3-4 inch nozzle on the end. It's slightly bent in the middle though. Will that work?

https://www.jefferspet.com/products/pour-on-gun-70ml


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That is what I use. We insert it so the bend is pointing slightly down.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok, awesome.  Thanks!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

If you know someone nearby that has AI equipment, using a pipette would be a good way to get inside the cervix.


----------

